# Cheat book Database 2008 !



## The Conqueror (Dec 6, 2007)

If you're an avid gamer and want a few extra weapons or lives to survive until the next level, this freeware cheat database can come to the rescue.   

 Games are listed alphabetically in the left-hand window. When you click on a game name, the relevant cheat is displayed in a editor window, with convenient buttons that let you print the selection or save any changes you've made. In the latest past many users of the CheatBook- DataBase and readers of the monthly being published magazine have sent to us small error messages and suggestions for improvement again and again. 
 First of all we say "Thank you very much!" to all of you! Due to this assistance and the permanent sending in of new and revised cheats the CheatBook is ever increasing and becoming more and more voluminous.

*Cheatbook Database 2008 (yearly edition):*

CheatBook-DataBase             2008 is a freeware "cheat-code tracker" that makes hints and cheats (for             * PC, Walkthroughs, Playstation, Playstation 2, Playstation 3, Sega, Nintendo 64,             Nintendo DS, DVD, Gameboy             Advance, Gameboy Color, N-Gage, Nintendo DS, Xbox, XBox 360, Gamecube, Dreamcast, Super             Nintendo, Wii, Sony PSP*) easily accessible from one central location. 

_ESTIMATED RELEASE_ 1 Jan 08



Cheatbook Database 2007 (yearly edition) :

Covering more than *11900* Games , this database represents all genres and focuses on recent releases.  


             Many of the suggestions which we received are now realized in the new version             2007. 

 - comfortable adding of individual cheats
 - cheats can be edited more easily now
 - separate section with solutions
 - files and images can be stored 
 - simple survey of informations about the cheat
 - statistics
 - comfortable filter conditions
 - consoles cheats added
 - 17 different consoles now possible 
 - search machine was revised
 - link manager
 - history log 
-             News and Updates 
 - private user data base
            - Import old Own Bases 
The program is small and setup is a snap. Once CheatBook-Database is on your hard drive, use it as much as you want because it's free.
             [FONT=Geneva, MS Sans Serif, Helvetica]Release             date *February 1. 2007*[FONT=Geneva, MS Sans Serif, Helvetica]CheatBook-DataBase             2007 is Freeware for Win95/98/2000/NT/XP/Vista[/FONT][/FONT]



VERSION 2007 is released and now available
DOWNLOAD NOW ! visit : *www.cheatbook.de/

mirrors : (updated)
Winsite
Simtel
Softpedia  *Freeware Files


Cheatbook DECEMBER 2007
**PC Cheats
*       7 Sins
      Adventure Quest
      Age Of Empires 3 - Asian Dynasties
      Age of Empires 2 - The Conquerors
      Age of Mythology
      Agent Hugo - Operation Lemoon Twist
      Alien Vs. Predator 2
      Assassin's Creed
      Assault Heroes
      Asterix And Obelix Take On Caesar
      Asterix and Obelix XXL
      Baldur's Gate - Tales of the Sword Coast
      Baldur's Gate 2 - Shadows of Amn
      Balls of Steel
      Battlefield 2 - Special Forces
      Battletech - The Crescent Hawk's Inception
      Battlezone 2 - Combat Commander
      Bet on Soldier - Blood Sport
      Big Rigs - Over The Road Racing
      BioShock
      Black & White 2
      Black Cauldron
      Blackstone Chronicles
      Blazing Angels - Squadrons Of WWII
      Blood 2 - Nightmare Levels
      Blood Omen - Legacy of Kain
      Call of Duty
      Call of Duty - United Offensive
      Call of Duty 2
      Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare
      Call of Juarez
      Cars - Hook International
      Championship Manager Season 2001/2002
      Chocolatier
      Civilization 3 - Play the World
      Clive Barker's Jericho
      Club Penguin
      Cobra Missions
      Command & Conquer - Generals
      Command & Conquer - Generals - Zero Hour
      Cosmo's Cosmic Adventure
      Crazy Taxi
      Cricket 2002
      Cricket 2007
      Crimsonland
      Crooked Money 1 - The Endless War
      Crysis
      Diablo 2 - Lord of Destruction
      Drag Racer V3
      Dragon Fable
      Drift City
      Dungeon Siege 2
      Empire Earth 3
      EverQuest
      EverQuest - The Planes Of Power
      EverQuest - The Scars of Velious
      F.E.A.R. - Perseus Mandate
      Fable - The Lost Chapters
      Fifa 2008
      Fifa Manager 2008
      Final Fantasy 11
      Fish Tycoon
      FlyFF
      Football Manager 2007
      Football Manager 2008
      Fragile Alliance
      Gears of War
      Ghost In The Sheet
      Ghost Recon - Gold Edition
      Giants - Citizen Kabuto
      Gothic 2 - The Night of Raven
      Grand Slam Turkey Hunter
      Grand Thef Auto - San Andreas
      Grand Theft Auto - Vice City
      Guitar Hero III - Legends of Rock
      Half Life - Redemption
      Half-Life 2 - Episode Two
      Have a N.I.C.E. Day
      Heavy Gear 1
      Heavy Gear 2
      Hegemonia - Legions Of Iron
      Hexen 2 - Portal of Praevus
      Hitman - Blood Money
      Hitman - Contracts
      Holiday Island
      Hot Wheels - Beat That
      Hotel Giant
      Insaniquarium Deluxe
      Jetfighter 4
      Jewel Quest
      Joint Strike Fighter
      Kohan - Ahriman's Gift
      Kohan - Immortal Sovereigns
      Konung 2 - Blood of Titans
      Legacy of Kain - Soul Reaver 2
      Little Big Adventure 1
      Little Big Adventure 2
      Little Fighter 2
      Locomotion
      London Racer - Destruction Madness
      Lotus 3 - The Ultimate Challenge
      Luxor 3
      Madden NFL 2000
      Madden NFL 2004
      Madden NFL 2007
      Madness Interactive
      Mafia - The City of Lost Heaven
      Magic Carpet Plus
      Majesty - Gold Edition
      Majesty - The Fantasy Kingdom Sim
      Majesty - The Northern Expansion
      Mall Tycoon 3
      Mass Effect
      Max Dirtbike
      Maximum Capacity - Hotel Giant
      MechQuest
      MechWarrior 2 - 31st Century Combat
      MechWarrior 2 - Battlepack
      MechWarrior 2 - Ghost Bear's Legacy
      MechWarrior 2 - Mercenaries
      MechWarrior 4 - Mercenaries
      Mechwarrior 4
      Megaman X5
      Mercedes Benz World Racing
      Midtown Madness
      Miss Popularity
      NBA Live 2006
      NHL 2005
      NHL 2008
      Nanosaur
      Need For Speed - ProStreet
      Need for Speed - Most Wanted
      Need for Speed - Porsche Unleashed
      Need for Speed - Underground
      Need for Speed - Underground 2
      Need for Speed 3 - Hot Pursuit
      Neverwinter Nights - Hordes of the Underdark
      Neverwinter Nights - Kingmaker
      Neverwinter Nights - Shadows of Undrentide
      Neverwinter Nights 2
      Neverwinter Nights 2 - Mask Of The Betrayer
      New Star Soccer 1
      New Star Soccer 2
      Nickelodeon Party Blast
      Nicktoons Racing
      Nicky Boom
      Nox
      Offensive
      Oni
      Onimusha 3 - Demon Siege
      Painkiller - Overdose
      Pet Vet 3D - Animal Hospital
      Phantasy Star Online - Blue Burst
      Pizza Tycoon
      Pod
      Pokemon Crater
      Pokemon Simulator
      Political Tycoon
      Portal
      Postal 2
      Postal 2 - Apocalypse Weekend
      Power Rangers - Super Legends
      Prince of Persia - The Sands of time
      Prince of Persia - The Two Thrones
      Pro Evolution Soccer 3
      Puzzle Pirates
      Rayman Raving Rabbids 2
      Realm Online
      Redline
      Redline Racer
      Redneck Rampage
      Renegade Racers
      Resident Evil 3 - Nemesis
      Return To Mysterious Island
      Revenant
      Ricochet - Infinity
      Ricochet - Lost Worlds
      Road Rash
      RollerCoaster Tycoon 2
      RollerCoaster Tycoon 2 - Time Twister
      RollerCoaster Tycoon 3
      Rome Total War
      RuneScape
      Serious Sam
      Serious Sam 2nd Encounter
      Sift Heads 2
      Sim City 3000
      Sim Earth
      SimCity Societies
      Sobokan
      Soldier of Fortune - Payback
      Spider Solitaire
      Spider-Man - Friend or Foe
      Star Trek Voyager - Elite Force Expansion
      Star Wars - Battlefront 2
      Star Wars - Knights of the Old Republic
      Stick RPG Complete
      Supreme Commander - Forged Alliance
      Tabula Rasa
      Team Fortress 2
      Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - Mutant Melee
      Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - The Manhattan Missi
      The Fairly OddParents - Shadow Showdown
      The Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy
      The Last Stand
      The Magic School Bus Explores The Rainforest
      The Sims
      The Sims - Life Stories
      The Sims 2 - Teen Style Stuff
      The Witcher
      TimeShift
      Tomb Raider - Angel of Darkness
      Toontown
      Transformers - The Game
      U.B. Funkeys
      Ultima Online - The Eighth Age
      Unreal Tournament 3
      Vampire - The Masquerade - Bloodlines
      Viva Pinata
      WarCraft 3 - Reign of Chaos
      World Of Outlaws - Sprint Cars
      Zoo Tycoon 2 - Extinct Animals

* PC         Walkthroughs

*       Call of Duty 4- Modern Warfare
      Condemned - Criminal Origins - Weapons and Enemies
      Diablo II - Lord of Destruction
      F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate FAQ
      Fable - The lost Chapters
      Grand Theft Auto - San Andreas
      Grand Theft Auto - Vice City
      Half-Life 2 Special Secrets
      Halo 2
      Might and Magic VIII FAQ
      Neverwinter Nights 2 Crafting Recipes
      Neverwinter Nights 2 Pickpocket Guide
      Portal
      S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl Strategy Guid
      Scratches FAQ
      Sexy Beach 3
      Space Rangers 2 Walkthrough
      Star Control II Guide
      Star Trek - Elite Force II Walk
      Star Wolves
      Team Fortress 2 – Spy Strategy Guide
      The Godfather strategy guide
      The Movies FAQ
      Timeshift
      Titan Quest - Immortal Throne         

*Console Cheats*
       Ace Combat 4
      Ace Combat X - Skies of Deception
      Adventures of Mighty Max
      Aero The Acro-Bat
      Aero The Acro-Bat 2
      Air Zonk
      Alex Kidd in the Enchanted Castle
      Arnold Palmer Tournament Golf
      Back to the Future 3
      Backyard Baseball
      Backyard Baseball 2006
      Backyard Baseball 2007
      Backyard Basketball
      Backyard Basketball 2007
      Backyard Football
      Bakuten Shoot Beyblade 2002
      Baldur's Gate - Dark Alliance
      Barbie Groovy Games
      Barbie as the Princess and the Pauper
      Batman
      Batman - Revenge of the Joker
      Batman - Rise of Sin Tzu
      Batman Begins
      Batman Forever
      Batman Returns
      Battle B-Daman
      Battle Network Rockman EXE
      Battle Network Rockman EXE 2
      Beauty and the Beast
      Belle's Quest
      Beowulf
      Berenstain Bears and the Spooky Old Tree
      Beyblade - Ultimate Blader Jam
      Beyblade G-Revolution
      Big Mutha Truckers
      Bionicle - Matoran Adventures
      Bionicle - Tales of the Tohunga
      BlackSite - Area 51
      Blackthorne
      Blade 2
      Bloody Wolf
      Board Game Classics
      Boktai
      Boktai 2 - Solar Boy Django
      Boku Wa Koukuu Kanseikan
      Bomberman Max Advance - Blue Version
      Bomberman Max Advance - Red Version
      Bomberman Story
      Bonk 3 - Bonk's Big Adventure
      Bonk's Revenge
      Boulder Dash EX
      Bram Stoker's Dracula
      Bratz
      Bratz - The Movie
      Brian Lara's Cricket
      Bruce Lee - Return of the Legend
      Bubsy
      Bubsy II
      Buffy the Vampire Slayer - Wrath of Darkhul King
      CT Special Forces 3 - Bioterror
      CT Special Forces 3 - Navy Ops
      Cabela's Big Game Hunter
      Caesar's Palace Advanced - Millennium Edition
      Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare
      Capcom vs. SNK 2 - Millionaire Fighting 2001
      Cartoon Network Collection GBA Video Volume 1
      Cartoon Network Speedway
      Castlevania
      Castlevania - Aria of Sorrow
      Cat In The Hat
      Catwoman
      Chakan - The Forever Man
      Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
      Chew Man Fu
      Columns
      Comix Zone
      Contra - Hard Corps
      Contra Advance
      Cooking Mama - Cooking with International Friends
      Cool Spot
      Corvette
      Crash Bandicoot Purple - Ripto's Rampage
      Crash of the Titans
      Crazy Taxi
      Creatures
      DIRT - Colin McRae Off-Road
      DK - King of Swing
      Dave Mirra Freestyle BMX 2
      Dave Mirra Freestyle BMX 3
      DemiKids - Dark Version
      DemiKids - Light Version
      DemiKids - White of the Night
      Demolition Man
      Denki Blocks
      Desert Demolition
      Desert Strike Advance
      Desert's Strike - Return to the Gulf
      Dewy's Adventure
      Dexter's Lab Chess Challenge
      Dexter's Laboratory - Deesaster Strikes!
      Digimon Battle Spirit
      Disney Sports Basketball
      Disney Sports Skateboarding
      Dogz
      Dokapon
      Donald Duck starring Maui Mallard
      Donkey Kong
      Donkey Kong Country
      Donkey Kong Country 2
      Donkey Kong Country 2 - Diddy's Kong Quest
      Donkey Kong Country 3
      Doom
      Dora - Search for the Pirates
      Double Dragon 3 - Arcade Game
      Double Dragon 5
      Dr. Mario Puzzle League
      Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine
      Dragon Ball - Advance Adventure
      Dragon Ball GT - Transformation
      Dragon Ball Z - Budokai Tenkaichi 2
      Dragon Ball Z - Buu's Fury
      Dragon Drive - World D Break
      Dragon's Curse
      Drill Dozer
      Driver 2
      Drome Racers
      Drop Off
      Dual Blades
      Duke Nukem Advance
      Dungeondice Monsters
      E.T. - The Extra-Terrestrial
      ESPN National Hockey Night
      Earthworm Jim
      Earthworm Jim 2
      Ed, Edd n Eddy
      Egg Mania
      Elemental Master
      Estopolis Densetsu
      Excitebike - Classic NES Series
      Eye Of The Beholder
      F-14 Tomcat
      F-Zero
      F-Zero Climax
      F.E.A.R. Files
      FIFA 2004
      FIFA 2005
      Fairly OddParents - Breakin' Da Rules
      Fairly OddParents - Clash with the Anti-World
      Fairly OddParents - Enter the Cleft
      Fairly OddParents - Shadow Showdown
      Famicom Mini - Star Soldier
      Fantasia
      Fantastic 4
      Fantastic 4 - Flame On
      Fatal Fury
      Fatal Fury 2
      Ferrari Grand Prix Challenge
      Fido Dido
      Fifa International Soccer
      Fifa International Soccer '95
      Final Fantasy 4 Advance
      Final Fantasy I & II- Dawn of Souls
      Final Fantasy Tactics
      Final Fantasy V Advance
      Fire Pro Wrestling 2
      Fortress
      Frogger Advanced - The Great Quest
      Frogger's Adventures 2 - The Lost Wand
      Frogger's Adventures Temple of the Frog
      GT Advance - Championship Racing
      GT Advance 2 - Rally Racing
      GT Championship
      Gadget Racers
      Galidor
      Game and Watch Gallery 4
      Gauntlet - Dark Legacy
      Gekido - Kintaro's Revenge
      Ghost Busters
      Gradius Galaxies
      Gradius II
      Gradius III
      Greendog - The Beached Surfer Dude
      Gremlins
      Guilty Gear X
      Gun Showdown
      Gunstar Super Heroes
      Harry Potter Quidditch World Cup
      Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
      Hey Arnold! The Movie
      Hot Wheels Burnin' Rubber
      Hot Wheels Highway 35 World Race
      Hot Wheels Stunt Track Challenge
      Image Fight
      Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
      Inspector Gadget
      Inspector Gadget Racer
      International Karate Advanced
      It's Mr Pants
      JGTO Golf Master
      Jackie Chan Adventures - Legend Of The Dark Hand
      James Bond 007 - Nightfire
      James Bond 007 Everything or Nothing
      James Pond - License To Kill
      James Pond 2 - Codename - Robocod
      James Pond 3 - Operation Starfish
      Jazz Jackrabbit
      Jeopardy
      Jeopardy - Sports Edition
      Jet Grind Radio
      Jimmy Neutron - Jet Fusion
      Jonny Moseley Mad Trix
      Juiced 2 - Hot Import Nights
      Jungle Book
      Jurassic Park
      Jurassic Park 3 - Advance Action
      Jurassic Park 3 - Park Builder
      Jurassic Park 3 - Primal Fear
      Justice League - Chronicles
      Justice League Heroes - The Flash
      Kao The Kangaroo
      Kelly Slater's Pro Surfer
      Kid Chameleon
      Kid Icarus
      Kidou Tenshi Angelic Layer
      King Of Fighters EX
      King Of Fighters EX 2
      Kirby's Dream Course
      Kirby's Ghost Trap
      Klonoa - Empire Of Dreams
      Klonoa 2 - Dream Champ Tournament
      Konami Collector's Series - Arcade Advanced
      Konami Krazy Racers
      Kororinpa
      Krusty's Super Fun House
      Kuru Kuru Kururin
      Legend of Kage
      Legend of Zelda
      Legend of Zelda - A Link to the Past
      Legend of the Mystical Ninja
      Lego Star Wars - The Complete Saga
      Lode Runner
      Mach Rider
      Madden NFL '94
      Madden NFL '95
      Madden NFL 07
      Manhunt 2
      Mario Bros.
      Mario Kart 64
      Mario no Super Picross
      Marvel Nemesis - Rise of the Imperfects
      McDonald's Treasureland Adventure
      Metal Marines
      Michael Jackson's Moonwalker
      Mick And Mack - Global Gladiators
      Mickey Mania - The Timeless Adventures Of Mickey M
      Mickey Mouse - Castle Of Illusion
      Milon's Secret Castle
      Mortal Kombat
      Mortal Kombat 2
      Mortal Kombat 3
      Moto Roader
      Mr.Nutz
      Muhammad Ali's Heavyweight Boxing
      Mutant Storm Reloaded
      MySims
      NBA Live 08
      Naruto - Clash of Ninja Revolution
      Naruto Shippuuden - Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX
      Necro-Nesia
      Need for Speed - ProStreet
      Neutopia
      Neutopia II
      New Adventure Island
      Ninja Gaiden
      Paper Mario
      Pimp My Ride
      Pink Goes to Hollywood
      Pirates of Dark Water
      Pitfall - The Mayan Adventure
      Pocohantas
      Prince of Persia
      R-Type
      R-Type II
      R-Type III
      Road Rash
      Road Rash 2
      Road Rash 3
      Roar of the Beast
      Robocop Vs Terminator
      Rockstar Games presents Table Tennis
      Rolo to the Rescue
      Romance of the Three Kingdoms IV - Wall of Fire
      Scarface - The World Is Yours
      Screwjumper!
      Sega Rally Revo
      Shadow Dancer
      Shadow Land
      Shrek-N-Roll
      Sin and Punishment
      Skate cheats
      Smackdown vs Raw 2007
      Soldier Of Fortune - Payback
      Sonic the Hedgehog 2
      Sonic the Hedgehog 3
      Spider Man
      Spyro 2 - Gateway to Glimmer
      Stranglehold
      Streets of Rage
      Streets of Rage 2
      Streets of Rage 3
      Stuntman Ignition
      Sunset Riders
      Super Castlevania 4
      Super Mario Bros. - The Lost Levels
      Super Street Fighter 2
      Super Thunder Blade
      Sylvester And Tweety In Cagey Capers
      Taz Mania - Escape from Mars
      Taz-Mania
      Tecmo Bowl
      Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
      Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - The Hyperstone Heis
      Terminator - The Arcade Game
      The Adams Family
      The Fairy Tale Adventure
      The Lion King
      The Pagemaster
      The Terminator
      The Urbz - Sims in the City
      Thrillville - Off the Rails
      Tiny Toons - Achme All Stars
      ToeJam & Earl
      ToeJam & Earl in Panic on Funkotron
      Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
      Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent
      Tony Hawk's Proving Ground
      Total Overdose - A Gunslinger's Tale in Mexico
      UEFA Champions League 2004-2005
      Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3
      Vectorman
      Vectorman 2
      Virtua Fighter 2
      WWE Smackdown - here comes the pain
      WWF Raw
      WWF Super WrestleMania
      Wonder Boy in Monster World
      Wonder-Momo
      World Series of Poker
      World Soccer Winning Eleven 7
      Wrecking Crew
      Wreckless
      Xevious
      Yoshi's Story
      Ys - The Ark of Napishtim
      Yu-Gi-Oh! GX Tag Force 2
      Zool       

*USA SERVER 1
USA SERVER 2
* 

I will update this post regularly
*FOR MORE CHEATS,WALKTHROUGHS from Jan 2001 to March 2007, Download Cheatbook Database 2007

*For the latest games, download the monthly update







* 
*


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks

Will download later...


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 6, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> Will download later...


Welcome


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks, will be downloading this shortly


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 6, 2007)

You are always Welcome


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks, here's a mirror. Original sites are too slow
*massmirror.com/14675365ffcf49499fa1d70d6240762e.html


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks man.....


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 7, 2007)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> Thanks man.....


Welcome


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

though... i'm not a gamer... thanks.. this comes handy *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks but its cheatbook database 2007 and not 2008.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the links dude !~!


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 7, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Thanks but its cheatbook database 2007 and not 2008.



Yes,
Cheatbook Database 2008 is estimated to release on January 1,2008 
Havent u read the whole article?  
So, meanwhile i have given links for Cheatbook Database 2007

@Gigacore : Welcome 
@shirish nagar : Welcome


----------

